# Transferring TIVO recordings to a DVD Recorder



## lboo1962 (Oct 2, 2010)

I just upgraded to a TIVO Premiere. I wanted to hook up a DVD recorder to transfer the recordings like I did in the past with my Series 2. Can someone tell me if this is possible and if so, what the steps are to hook up the DVD recorder?


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

Are you talking about hooking to a stand alone dvd recorder or to a pc? If a stand alone; just run component (if the recorder accepts component) or s-video or composite along with audio outs from the Premier to the input of the recorder. Hi def programming will end up letterboxed on the dvd recorder. I have a set up like this although I never use it anymore.


----------



## lboo1962 (Oct 2, 2010)

Yes, I was referring to a stand alone dvd recorder. I contacted TIVO tech support and they said the Premiere could not be hooked up to a stand alone dvd recorder. But I'll give this a try. I have it hooked up to my PC. However, when I try to play a recording, there is either no audio or no video.


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

lboo1962 said:


> I contacted TIVO tech support and they said the Premiere could not be hooked up to a stand alone dvd recorder.


They are a bit full of it. Of course you can hook your video and audio outputs from the Premier to any dvd recorder that has video/audio input jacks. The question would then be "can they encrypt everything" and I think the answer is no. My issue is that my dvd recorder has a analog tuner in it and I'd need another digital converter box from Comcast and don't feel like paying for one or even having that box in my system.


----------



## chris_s (Aug 7, 2010)

Thank you thank you THANK YOU for not calling it a DVD Burner. Call it what it is, a DVD RECORDER.


----------



## lboo1962 (Oct 2, 2010)

stujac said:


> The question would then be "can they encrypt everything" and I think the answer is no. My issue is that my dvd recorder has a analog tuner in it and I'd need another digital converter box from Comcast and don't feel like paying for one or even having that box in my system.


that was very frustrating to me when I discovered when I transferred my movie recordings to the Tivo software and discovered all the movies were copy protected. Here is my new question, if they DVD recorder is hooked up will that copy protection still be in place? I take it the dvd recorders on market now are digital?


----------



## wisny (Sep 6, 2010)

chris_s said:


> Thank you thank you THANK YOU for not calling it a DVD Burner. Call it what it is, a DVD RECORDER.


What is the difference?


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

lboo1962 said:


> that was very frustrating to me when I discovered when I transferred my movie recordings to the Tivo software and discovered all the movies were copy protected. Here is my new question, if they DVD recorder is hooked up will that copy protection still be in place? I take it the dvd recorders on market now are digital?


I can't answer that. My dvd recorder is an older model analog; quality is less than ideal. I've basically stopped recording to the DVD recorder for this reason. I have never had an issue with copy protection however.


----------



## HockeyFan (Oct 9, 2010)

DVD recorder stand alone. DVD burner add-on or internal component.

http://hometheater.about.com/od/dvdrecorderfaqs/f/dvdrecgfaq1.htm .

I've always used it inter-changeable. Now I know.


----------



## teewow (Oct 7, 2010)

I have a question on HD recordings. Whats the best way to grab the HD recording and play on a PS3. Is the recording in MP4 ? I am hoping one doesn't have to go through any time consuming transcoding process to make it playable on a PS3 or other media player.


----------



## wisny (Sep 6, 2010)

HockeyFan said:


> DVD recorder stand alone. DVD burner add-on or internal component.
> 
> http://hometheater.about.com/od/dvdrecorderfaqs/f/dvdrecgfaq1.htm .
> 
> I've always used it inter-changeable. Now I know.


Thx  I'd also always used them interchangeably. Now I know, too. :up:


----------



## lboo1962 (Oct 2, 2010)

Cool. Thx!


----------



## lboo1962 (Oct 2, 2010)

Cool. Thanks. I'm going to get another one and see if it can indeed record the recordings from the DVR to the DVD recorder.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I have a DVD recorder connected to the componet and audio outputs of my TivoHD. The signal is sent as anolog to the DVD recorder so you wont be making a HD copy. I have never had a problem recording anything that my tivo has recorded.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I have had some issues in the past when I had comcast with protected content and my DVD recorder. A note would popup on the screen and most of the picture would be missing when trying to record the copy protected content.
But the same content with another DVD recorder I had would work fine.


----------



## myhandel (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm having trouble understanding the replies to this topic. You all make it sound so easy to do this. Maybe my TV is different but I can either get video from the Tivo or from the DVD recorder/player, but not both. So if my DVD recorder is on, all I get is a blue screen on my TV from my Tivo. I still have audio, but no picture. I want to put some copy-protected shows on DVD, and since I have an old analog DVD recorder I think this is possible. But how do I get the picture from the Tivo to appear while my DVD recorder is on? This is a Sony CRT set, btw, not an LCD.


----------



## DonaldBurns65144 (Jan 11, 2011)

You should read up on digital rights management. Studios and other owners of the programs have arranged for electronic circuits to be installed in all new devices to prevent recording digital output. With HDMI, if any device is not compliant (Such as a recorder in the circuit) then no video will be received. Period. A few early DVD recorders/burner devices were manufactured prior to that arrangement and if you own such a device you can get around the lock-out. Don't know if any had HDMI, maybe DVI? But anything made in the last few years -- forget it. The only thing that you can do is output analog signals (not full HD) and record that.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Your first part is sort of relevant, your last part is not what he's talking about -- I think.

I think he's complaining that, when the TV is switched to the DVD recorder output, with the Tivo connected to BOTH the TV (via HDMI) and the DVD recorder (via composite or Svideo presumably)... then he gets a blank screen.

Which is the Tivo really saying "HCDP not compliant" or something like that.

Though I could be wrong. Me wanting to do this -- have HDMI hooked up (for the times when I wanted to view from the Tivo Directly) AND through the DVD recorder (which I use for convenience -- yes I know I'm not getting HD -- when I record more HD, I'll use the HDMI connection directly more often).. I get this problem. (Also, my TV doesn't have analog audio output for my wireless headphones I use while on the treadmill.)


----------



## myhandel (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I don't have HDMI. I am getting component video to my CRT TV set from Tivo. What I was told by Comcast when they came to install my CableCard is that I can't have the Tivo and a DVD player running at the same time, since they both use the Video channel on the TV. So if I turn on my DVD (which is a player/recorder) whatever I was seeing on Tivo goes away and is replaced by a blue screen. If I put in a DVD and played it, I would see the DVD at that point, but what I want to do is record to DVD from a TV show. Any ideas how to do that?


----------

